
Announcing .NET Core 3 Preview 1 and Open Sourcing Windows Desktop Frameworks - LyalinDotCom
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2018/12/04/announcing-net-core-3-preview-1-and-open-sourcing-windows-desktop-frameworks/
======
vtesucks
I'd do windows programming if I didn't have to point and click for the
smallest of things. Next challenge for MS: Make stuff configurable using
simple to read and write config files

